# im trying to find a bearded dragon breeder in france



## Falkor-Dragons (May 15, 2008)

ive been told theres a high end bearded dragon breeder in france who breeds fire and ice brought from terry.
does anybody know the person if so contact details would be great as im going over in afew months


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*would be nice to know so we could get some f&i from an alternative source !!

plus the big point there would be no import cost that would be nice.

let me know phil if you find him maybe you would also bring me one or two back

dave*


----------



## Falkor-Dragons (May 15, 2008)

Dave and Amy said:


> *would be nice to know so we could get some f&i from an alternative source !!
> 
> plus the big point there would be no import cost that would be nice.
> 
> ...



hi 

it would pal.

all the dragons he owns are straight from terry so are pure plus its only pennies to drive over so would be saving loads :2thumb:
will give you a pm when managed to get hold of him which shouldnt be long now with all the french forums im on lol


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*sound good to me pal worth taking a drive over for sure i dont mind coming too and stocking up on the old tobacco products also lol*


----------



## Falkor-Dragons (May 15, 2008)

Dave and Amy said:


> *sound good to me pal worth taking a drive over for sure i dont mind coming too and stocking up on the old tobacco products also lol*


get ready comin to pick you up :no1:


----------



## Nottingham Dragons (Feb 19, 2007)

If we are doing a dragon trip i am there too pal. Get me on the way

ROAD TRIP!!!!


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Finally an excuse to go to France!! 
Have you found them yet?

Anna.


----------



## Falkor-Dragons (May 15, 2008)

Anna89 said:


> Finally an excuse to go to France!!
> Have you found them yet?
> 
> Anna.


im nearly there just waiting for someone to get back to me


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

!!!!! Roadtrip !!!!!


----------



## steve_3125 (May 20, 2009)

Definitely worth the trip if you find the breeder let me know please phil. Roadtrip for beardies would be EPIC!!! 

Steve


----------



## Falkor-Dragons (May 15, 2008)

steve_3125 said:


> Definitely worth the trip if you find the breeder let me know please phil. Roadtrip for beardies would be EPIC!!!
> 
> Steve


will do mate :2thumb:


----------

